# Dish 21.0 Remote learning question



## mcweb (Oct 28, 2007)

Dish 21.0 remote with VIP722 DVR
Samsung Plasma
Yamaha Amp 

I'm afraid I know the answer but just want to verify-

I can teach the remote buttons on the 21.0 for the TV and Amp successfully. But what if I want to add or change a button or two later. Does it forget all the buttons I have programmed? Do I have to reprogram the whole mess of buttons just to change those one or two? 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

From what I've been able to find, so long as you program them in "hybrid mode", you should not lose any of the commands that have already been programmed. If you program the remote in "normal mode", the commands will be lost.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It might be helpful if you explain the different modes.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's the difference in modes and steps.

Add learned commands to existing code / Hybrid Mode 
Use this option to add functionality to any missing keys if the remote code for the equipment has already been found.

Blank State / Normal Mode 
Use this option to assign functionality if you have not previously found a code for the equipment. This will erase all previous commands.

1)Ensure the DISH Network remote control is programmed to the desired remote address to operate the DISH Receiver. 
2)Place both the DISH Network remote and the original equipment’s remote control on a flat, stable surface. 
3)On the DISH Network remote, press and hold the mode button for your equipment for about three seconds until all of the mode buttons light up, and then release it. Your selected mode button will blink. 
4)Select the type of learning you wish to perform: 
--Hybrid Mode--- 
5)Press and release RECALL, then hold the RECORD button for about three seconds until the mode button is lit again. The button remains lit while learning. 
6)Point the front of the original equipment’s remote to face the small square (IR window) on the front left-hand side of DISH’s remote. Remotes must be within 4 inches of each other. 
7)On the DISH Network remote, press the button you want to teach. 
8)On the original equipment's remote control, press and hold the button you want learned. If the DISH Network remote learns the command, the mode light blinks off and then back on. If the mode light blinks three times or remains lit, the DISH Network remote did not learn the command. You may need to press the button on the original remote several times for the DISH Network remote to learn the command. 
9)After a button has learned a command successfully, repeat steps 3 and 4 until all commands you want have been learned.
To end the learning sequence: 
10)Press one of the mode buttons on the DISH Network remote. This saves all of the commands for that mode and exits learning to return to normal remote control operation.
---Normal Mode---
5)Press and hold the RECORD button for about three seconds until the mode button is lit. The button remains lit while learning. 
6)Point the front of the original equipment’s remote to face the small square (IR window) on the front left-hand side of DISH’s remote. Remotes must be within 4 inches of each other. 
7)On the DISH Network remote, press the button you want to teach. 
8)On the original equipment's remote control, press and hold the button you want learned. If the DISH Network remote learns the command, the mode light blinks off and then back on. If the mode light blinks three times or remains lit, the DISH Network remote did not learn the command. You may need to press the button on the original remote several times for the DISH Network remote to learn the command. 
9)After a button has learned a command successfully, repeat steps 3 and 4 until all commands you want have been learned. 
To end the learning sequence: 
10)Press one of the mode buttons on the DISH Network remote. This saves all of the commands for that mode and exits learning to return to normal remote control operation.


----------



## mcweb (Oct 28, 2007)

Still a no go to teach buttons the second time around. I am trying to setup my amp to use the AUX mode. I program AUX mode to be 2733. That gets it to control power, volume up and down, and mute, but nothing else on the amp.

The first time I can teach it several buttons, using HYBRID mode, and they work perfectly.

When I want to teach it new buttons, at a later time, I try to use the HYBRID mode but, when get to step 5, I press and release the RECALL button, the mode light goes off, I press and hold the RECORD button and nothing happens. 

The only way to teach it the new buttons is to start completely over with the original 2733 code, and then do HYBRID mode for ALL the buttons in one shot, no going back and adding.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Unfortunatly that is how the 20.0 & 21.0 remotes work. You have to do all learning in a single session. If you miss any button that you need to teach a code to, you have to start over from the begining.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be sure we get that info added to our internal sites (it does not specify at this time). Thanks mcweb and n0qcu for clearing the information up, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I attempted to teach my 20.0/21.0 remote control the Swap, PiP and Position functions to the Red, Yellow and Blue keys from the 6.4 remote control. The 6.4 remote control has those keys much more accessible (IMO) than does the newer controls. Apparently, the newer remote controls are not not teachable if it's a Sat function.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> I attempted to teach my 20.0/21.0 remote control the Swap, PiP and Position functions to the Red, Yellow and Blue keys from the 6.4 remote control. The 6.4 remote control has those keys much more accessible (IMO) than does the newer controls. Apparently, the newer remote controls are not not teachable if it's a Sat function.


Are they teachable if it is not a sat function? I have been trying to program the input button for my Sony TV with no success. The tv input button worked fine on my old remote but on the 21.0, the input button will only go to inputs that aren't valid (goes pc, component1, component2) and won't allow me to move to ones are are (dvd player, dvd recorder, satellite). I tried teaching the input button both from my old remote and from my tv's remote with no success. I also tried all the tv codes for Sony. I'm using the one that was used on my old remote.

When I looked at the colored buttons in the manual, all it said was "Shortcuts (for future use). If I can use one of these to enable changing the input on my tv, I will be a happy camper!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> Are they teachable if it is not a sat function? I have been trying to program the input button for my Sony TV with no success. The tv input button worked fine on my old remote but on the 21.0, the input button will only go to inputs that aren't valid (goes pc, component1, component2) and won't allow me to move to ones are are (dvd player, dvd recorder, satellite). I tried teaching the input button both from my old remote and from my tv's remote with no success. I also tried all the tv codes for Sony. I'm using the one that was used on my old remote.
> 
> When I looked at the colored buttons in the manual, all it said was "Shortcuts (for future use). If I can use one of these to enable changing the input on my tv, I will be a happy camper!


Answered my own question by "teaching" one of the colored buttons to change the input on my tv. Don't know why the actual "input" button on the 21.0 wouldn't learn it but the colored button does it just fine.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 3, 2013)

I also want to use them to change the "input" on my tv, but very time I teach the buttons, it clears the code for the tv, and vice versa.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 3, 2013)

Nevermind, I just got hybrid mode to work and it fixed the problem.


----------

